# When to do the first cut?



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

OK, well still prety much winter here in NY, but have had temps in the 50's, and mostly keeping above freezing. I have a lot of aeras on my yard, that are over grown from last year, and are starting to green up a bit. [ last year was a lost year. House being built, moving twice, fighting with the builder etc, I got WAY behind on everything] 

Will it hurt the new grass to mow the old dead stuff? Should I wait till the new stuff realy gets growing, THEN cut it all? Any input at all? Thanks.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Im going to sweep the lawn 1st.. then spread corn meal (organic fertilizer) 
then im going to aerate the lawn.. Then some time in a few weeks ill get ready for the 1st cut... 

Hows the overgrown stuff? just grass or weeds/brush? 

I'd cut it and sweep/rake the old grass up to make room for fresh growth...


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I am going to cut mine this week. It is pretty uneven and patchy but best to get the old stuff cut down. I did the core aeration last week and spread fertilizer a couple of weeks before that. It is really starting to green up fast and earlier this year.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *Will it hurt the new grass to mow the old dead stuff? Should I wait till the new stuff realy gets growing, THEN cut it all? Any input at all? Thanks. *


No it won't hurt the new grass to cut the old. What might hurt it is the tires riding on it and compacting the soil it's in. I'd wait for a dry time and leave the old grass chopped up to give nutrients back to the soil.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *Im going to sweep the lawn 1st.. then spread corn meal (organic fertilizer)
> then im going to aerate the lawn.. Then some time in a few weeks ill get ready for the 1st cut...
> 
> ...


Well the old growth is a little bit of everything. Lots of clumpy aeras, and some betting to the brushy stage. 

Last year was kinda a lost year for me. With fighting with the builder, moving twice, and the baby, everything kinda got pushed to the back burner. Add that to the fact that it rained ALL summer last year, and you can understand how the lawn looked. Once the back part was 2 foot high.  


So I was thinking of before the grass REALY starts growing, get out there to kinda give it a cleanup cut, and get it ready for the growing season. 

As for fert's. I don;t know what I am going to do with this part of the yard. It is not the "lawn" aera, just the back part of the yard. Never been fed before, and probably will not be this year eather. Will wait to see how the front part of the yard comes out, and see how the rear blends in.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Two weeks ago! We mowed last week and it is ready again!!!:tractorsm 
Don't you love the spring weather!


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *As for fert's. I don;t know what I am going to do with this part of the yard. It is not the "lawn" aera, just the back part of the yard. Never been fed before, and probably will not be this year eather. Will wait to see how the front part of the yard comes out, and see how the rear blends in. *


Once you get it chopped down and smoothed out, throw some lime on it. I did on mine last year and the results were amazing. Then I threw a little Triple 12 on it and it took off.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *Once you get it chopped down and smoothed out, throw some lime on it. I did on mine last year and the results were amazing. Then I threw a little Triple 12 on it and it took off. *


Does there have to be much of an interval between the lime and the fertilizer?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Not really....lime is long term, you'll see some results this year, but it'll really show up next year after it has broken down and starts to sweeten the soil. Triple 12 in a water soluble form is instant gratification and will kick start a marginal lawn.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I put down some serious amounts of 19-19-19 and it has really kicked the grass in the but along with the trees.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

I was thinking of lime last year, but forgot about it. have a TON of oak leaves, so I am sure it needs it.

BTW I will be getting the soil tested this year. Planing 4 tests. The back part of the yard what is still old feild, a part in front that realy only grows weeds, the garden, and the [hoping] new lawn, that has had top soil spread. I know it will take a few years to get a handle on it all, but with any luck, I will be here a long time.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *I was thinking of lime last year, but forgot about it. have a TON of oak leaves, so I am sure it needs it.
> 
> BTW I will be getting the soil tested this year. Planing 4 tests. The back part of the yard what is still old feild, a part in front that realy only grows weeds, the garden, and the [hoping] new lawn, that has had top soil spread. I know it will take a few years to get a handle on it all, but with any luck, I will be here a long time. *


Getting the soil tested will give you a capsule of what your requirements will be. Be sure to tell the testing agency what the intent is for the soil your having tested, ie: lawn, garden, etc.....For a lawn the experts recommend spreading equal amounts of NPK when there is no test...thats why 12-12-12- or 19-19-19 is a safe bet. Lime will definetly help on your soil. You can also divide application up into two or three times a season.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Mine is getting it just once this season. Too much money time and effort. I put it on heavy so hopefully it will last.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *Mine is getting it just once this season. Too much money time and effort. I put it on heavy so hopefully it will last. *


It wouldn't have to cost anymore....just take the amount you put on as heavy and divide it up over the season.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

After this year I may just try some 10-10-10 or 12-12-12 in more moderate amounts. It is hugely cheaper.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

For ferts, I will be going organic. Mostly the back yard will probably not be fertlised unless I have some left over, or run into a REAL good deal on something. The front I will be keeping up. Best deals have been alafa pellets, or corn meal. With about 3 acres of lawn, you have to drow the line somewere. I do discharge clippings, so the back yard will get some food.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

BTW shes greaning up nicely.  Been not that cold, and a little rain, has it growing. Maybe this weekend, if I have time I will give it a little mow in the bad places.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

My grass is coming up like Donald Trumps hair!   :furious: :furious: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Kinda sparse then? :lmao:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Nah! Just patchy and all in the front! :furious: :lmao:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *Nah! Just patchy and all in the front! :furious: :lmao: *


:lmao: Your lawn has a comb over?:lmao:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Kinda sorta.


----------

